# Expected salary for Sales and Marketing (Real Estate)



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi, I have a friend who is looking for opportunities in Singapore. He has around 5 years of work experience in Sales and Marketing of Real Estate in India. How much is the expected salary (per month) for a professional in the same field in Singapore?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

srikanth.peddi said:


> Hi, I have a friend who is looking for opportunities in Singapore. He has around 5 years of work experience in Sales and Marketing of Real Estate in India. How much is the expected salary (per month) for a professional in the same field in Singapore?


My 2 cents ?

Real estate is a restricted category, where locals are given preference and getting a work pass is extremely tough, unless you go with the likes of JLW or somebody like that.

And 99% of Real Estate sales / marketing jobs need Mandarin, as the majority of clients here speak Chinese. And, (not to discourage again - but stating the obvious), Chinese clients want to deal with Chinese sales man, especially when it involves committing for upwards of 1 million $ apartments.

And if he is going to specialise in "Indian" property, then again, those developers tend to run events on the fence, as it is cheaper to employ a guy 'there' and bring him here for any event.

And for Work Pass, MOM requires a fixed basic salary, which, on a commission based job, you will find it hard.

So those are the facts. 

But he can still keep looking up the property companies for any possible opening.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree with all that, for what it's worth. Here's one point I'd like to expand on a bit:



simonsays said:


> And for Work Pass, MOM requires a fixed basic salary, which, on a commission based job, you will find it hard.


I see a lot of "What's the salary?" questions in this forum. But that's much like asking "How long is a piece of string?"

As prospective employers are fond of saying, compensation is commensurate with talent and performance. If your friend is demonstrably India's best real estate agent, better than every one of the 1.256 billion residents of India -- an agent who has sold shacks to princes for princely sums, with many happy princes -- then your friend can probably command the highest possible salary and earn lots of commissions in Singapore, and he can probably have his/her choice of real estate employers. If not, the salary/commissions will be...different and lower. We don't know your friend.

Salaries only exist if they're actually offered, and sometimes not even then. This isn't like Apple iPhones where the price is the price -- or at least there's a very tight spread. Compensation ranges are enormous in real estate (and in many other industries): from zero (or practically zero) to S$100K per month or more for the "superstars." I don't think that's useful information even though it happens to be the truth.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> Salaries only exist if they're actually offered, and sometimes not even then. This isn't like Apple iPhones where the price is the price -- or at least there's a very tight spread. Compensation ranges are enormous in real estate (and in many other industries): from zero (or practically zero) to S$100K per month or more for the "superstars." I don't think that's useful information even though it happens to be the truth.


And don't forget there are folks willing to pay to work, for 'experience' in Asia, and there is no shortage of that type too


----------

